# Michigan Golden Retriever Owners



## RYAC

I'm bumping this one up. My wife and I would love to meet up with some other golden owners for a play date. Maybe sometime this late spring/summer?


----------



## abradshaw71

Thanks! I feel like I'm the only one on the west side of Michigan.  I think it would be easy for people to get together in the Detroit area. There seem to be quite a few members in that area.

There is an amazing dog beach on Lake Michigan in Muskegon. It has a great picnic area, too. Not sure people would be willing drive across the state for the day, though.


----------



## RYAC

abradshaw71 said:


> Thanks! I feel like I'm the only one on the west side of Michigan.  I think it would be easy for people to get together in the Detroit area. There seem to be quite a few members in that area.
> 
> There is an amazing dog beach on Lake Michigan in Muskegon. It has a great picnic area, too. Not sure people would be willing drive across the state for the day, though.


We are actually in the Detroit area as well. About an hour north of the city. However, my wife and I wouldn't be opposed to a west Michigan trip. I don't have a dog beach that I like in our area, and we love the Muskegon-Holland area on the west side.


----------



## abradshaw71

The park in Muskegon is wonderful. My cousin takes her black lab there all the time. I've only been there a few times and when I was there, I basically had the beach to myself and my dog. It's very easy to get to off of US 31. You just take the Sherman Rd exit, head west and drive until it runs into Lake Michigan. 

If you and your wife have a free day for a road trip, please let me know. Josie and I would love to meet up with other golden owners.

Here's a link: Norman F Kruse Park

Allison and Josie


----------



## RYAC

We will definitely let you know. We normally start taking trips to west or northern Michigan in May/June.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We also love the west side of the state. Maybe we can work something out too! Brinkley would love to meet some other goldens!


----------



## abradshaw71

That would be wonderful. Maybe the first part of May, I'll throw some Saturday and Sunday dates out there and see if we could get a few of us together. We could do a west side gathering at the beginning of the summer and maybe an east side gathering late summer, early fall? 

I think the beach in Muskegon would be the perfect place to meet over here, as long as the weather is good.  For all of the east side people, start thinking of a place that we could meet over there.


----------



## abradshaw71

Also, we need to start collecting the Michigan members names. We have our three so far. I know of a couple of others, that can be added to a private message, as well.


----------



## CStrong73

You can add me.


----------



## abradshaw71

CStrong73 said:


> You can add me.


Had you on my list!


----------



## jennretz

I wish I was closer! Would love to meet Josie, but I'm 4 1/2 - 5 hours from you. Used to do business in Grand Rapids all the time.


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> I wish I was closer! Would love to meet Josie, but I'm 4 1/2 - 5 hours from you. Used to do business in Grand Rapids all the time.


I thought of you when I started putting the list of Michigan members together. It's about a 5 hour trip from Chicago to Muskegon.  I would love to meet Duke and Charlie, too!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Let us know when you are meeting up. I have lots going on but might be able to come. I'm having lots done in my backyard and trying to get things coordinated with all the contractors after the freeze law is lifted.


----------



## abradshaw71

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Let us know when you are meeting up. I have lots going on but might be able to come. I'm having lots done in my backyard and trying to get things coordinated with all the contractors after the freeze law is lifted.


Will keep you posted! Where are you in Michigan?

Good luck with the backyard. I've been working on mine for the past few weeks, but still have so much more to do.  It sounds like you're under major construction. Make sure you take lots of before and after pictures.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

We are south of Detroit. I'm having artificial turf installed. I just had a vinyl privacy fence installed as well as as motorized awning installed on the back of my house. I need some cement work done before the turf can go down. It looks like maybe the frost law will be lifted next week so hopefully the cement work can get done. Pictures when complete.


----------



## abradshaw71

Cathy's Gunner said:


> We are south of Detroit. I'm having artificial turf installed. I just had a vinyl privacy fence installed as well as as motorized awning installed on the back of my house. I need some cement work done before the turf can go down. It looks like maybe the frost law will be lifted next week so hopefully the cement work can get done. Pictures when complete.


Nice! No more mowing the lawn.


----------



## RYAC

I'm so excited this thread has took off! I look forward to meeting you all this summer and your goldens! 

abradshaw71 - Sending you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## chloesmomMI

I'm in northern Oakland county near Pontiac. I wouldn't mind a drive to the west side but would also be interested in getting together with folks in southeastern MI as well.


----------



## RYAC

chloesmomMI said:


> I'm in northern Oakland county near Pontiac. I wouldn't mind a drive to the west side but would also be interested in getting together with folks in southeastern MI as well.


We are in the same area it looks. We are north of Pontiac as well.

West side trip - Off the bat we are available May 17th and 31st weekends. Along with the June 7th weekend. Figured I'd start throwing some dates out there.


----------



## abradshaw71

May 18 (Sunday), May 31 (Saturday), or June 1 (Sunday) are open on my calendar. Are these dates we should plan for the beach at Muskegon?

It's amazing how busy my weekends are starting to get already for the summer.


----------



## RYAC

abradshaw71 said:


> May 18 (Sunday), May 31 (Saturday), or June 1 (Sunday) are open on my calendar. Are these dates we should plan for the beach at Muskegon?
> 
> It's amazing how busy my weekends are starting to get already for the summer.


Yes, I'm good with meeting out west and that beach looked awesome online. So we are good any of those dates. What do the rest of you think?

chloesmomMI - We would also be game for a SE MI meetup as well.


----------



## abradshaw71

chloesmomMI said:


> I'm in northern Oakland county near Pontiac. I wouldn't mind a drive to the west side but would also be interested in getting together with folks in southeastern MI as well.


My thought was to do one on the west side this spring/summer and one on the east side late summer/fall.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

count me in! I have horse shows on some weekends but it might work out.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

abradshaw71 said:


> Nice! No more mowing the lawn.


What lawn! Lol, I have mud and straw! Thus, getting turf. Can't seem to have a nice lawn with two dogs. I don't use chemicals so the grubs get what doesn't get burned out from their urine.


----------



## Megora

Probably way too early for a lot of people... but I will be out that way on May 23-24th for a dog show in Kalamazoo.... I plan on taking the extra hour west to get the dogs in the lake. <-= Allison, thanks for the tip on the dog friendly beach. Last year we broke the law and took the dogs out on the beach past some "No dogs" signs. To which if anyone asked, I would have to ask if it was worse having dog foot prints in the sand or what some crazy people left behind there. <- The dogs dug up chicken carcasses to my astonishment.


----------



## abradshaw71

It is amazing what people leave behind on our beautiful Michigan beaches and state parks.  It's very frustrating. My dad spent the last few days that the ice was safe on their lake picking up beer cans, trash, and propane canisters. He collected four garbage bags full from the beginning of ice fishing season to the end. All of that junk would have ended up in the lake once the ice went out. The DNR did hand out a few tickets after my dad called to complain about the mess around some fishing shanties. 

Stevensville is only an hour away from Kalamazoo and has a dog friendly beach on Lake Michigan, too. I've never been there, but here's the link: Grand Mere State Park It does say the walk to the beach is long and moderately challenging. 

If you have the time, the drive to Muskegon from Kalamazoo is not bad at all. About 1 1/2 hours. Very easy access to that beach as long as you don't mind a few stairs.


----------



## abradshaw71

Penny's Mom said:


> count me in! I have horse shows on some weekends but it might work out.


Will do!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

chloesmomMI said:


> I'm in northern Oakland county near Pontiac. I wouldn't mind a drive to the west side but would also be interested in getting together with folks in southeastern MI as well.


I am definitely game for this too!


----------



## CStrong73

Our schedule fills up pretty quickly with three kids in school, husband who travels and our frequent trips up North. It might be tricky to fit in a trip out to the West side of the state, unless we happened to be headed that way (We've done a couple trips to Grand Haven, but nothing planned out that way on the near horizon). 

But, I would definitely be up for a meetup in SE MI anytime! A half a day is much easier to fit into the schedule than a whole weekend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

CStrong73 said:


> Our schedule fills up pretty quickly with three kids in school, husband who travels and our frequent trips up North. It might be tricky to fit in a trip out to the West side of the state, unless we happened to be headed that way (We've done a couple trips to Grand Haven, but nothing planned out that way on the near horizon).
> 
> But, I would definitely be up for a meetup in SE MI anytime! A half a day is much easier to fit into the schedule than a whole weekend.


Yeah, those up north trips do fill up the summer, don't they? We should get Rocket and Brinkley together sometime soon.


----------



## CStrong73

fozziesmom said:


> Yeah, those up north trips do fill up the summer, don't they? We should get Rocket and Brinkley together sometime soon.


 Absolutely!


----------



## RYAC

abradshaw71 said:


> May 18 (Sunday), May 31 (Saturday), or June 1 (Sunday) are open on my calendar. Are these dates we should plan for the beach at Muskegon?
> 
> It's amazing how busy my weekends are starting to get already for the summer.


Bumping this one back up. 

Any of the above dates work for anyone? I would really like this to happen. Lucy needs a good romp with other Goldens. And these two weekends should be warm hopefully :crossfing.


----------



## CStrong73

Not for me....my parents are visiting the 18th, and I'm doing a spa weekend with girlfriends the 31st/1st.


----------



## NikB8

Hey fellow Michiganders! I don't know how I missed this the first time but I would love to be included! Getting a free weekend to go to the west side might be tough- weekends in the summer are crazy busy for us but the SE meet ups sounds great. Keep me in the loop please!! Thanks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Is there a good dog park around here that we could meet up at? I'm not familiar with any.


----------



## RYAC

fozziesmom said:


> Is there a good dog park around here that we could meet up at? I'm not familiar with any.


I've only been to one (orion oaks dog park) in Lake Orion. I wasn't a fan, there were some wild dogs there, with owners having zero control. Since they were pit bulls we left. I don't want to judge the park off one visit, but I don't want to take the risk.


----------



## CStrong73

Well, my city has one, but it is supposed to be for residents only, and is pass-protected. I could check with the city about having a meet-up there, but not sure how it would go over.

Here are some other options:

http://www.metroparent.com/Metro-Parent/August-2011/Top-10-Dog-Parks-in-Southeast-Michigan/


----------



## NikB8

Someone I know takes her dogs to Wetzel State Park for hikes. She says they have some small ponds and trails. I haven't been yet but was thinking of taking Molson soon to check it out. I can't say for sure it will be a good option but I can let everyone know after I go


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Where is it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyLuck1022

This post is making me homesick! I grew up downstate and we would take trips up north all the time in the summer. I wish my puppy could experience Lake Michigan! A road trip might be in order once she gets older!


----------



## RYAC

NikB8 said:


> Someone I know takes her dogs to Wetzel State Park for hikes. She says they have some small ponds and trails. I haven't been yet but was thinking of taking Molson soon to check it out. I can't say for sure it will be a good option but I can let everyone know after I go


It looks like it is near Stoney Creek in Macomb. Let us know if you go and how it is.


----------



## Megora

^ Pic of my guys swimming at a small beach off of Lake Huron. That's another option for you east side people.  

That beach was Lakeside Park (I think?) in Port Huron. I would probably sort out the times you go there (like early morning - to avoid other people). I did not see any explicit leash requirement while I was there. Just a "police your dog" sign. 

I'm planning on going back there again in connection with a golden specialty in September. Definitely though - if it weren't such a long trek for us, we'd be dit-dotting up around Lake Huron every week. That's my favorite lake (I was born up around Bay City/Saginaw and remember very early quick trips out to Lake Huron).... 

Lighthouse beach/park is the other place in Port Huron I've taken the dogs swimming in September.


----------



## flykelley

Im from Waterford in Northern Oakland County. I have two females, Abby who is 1.5 year old and then Ms Lilly who is ten.


Mike


----------



## RYAC

flykelley said:


> Im from Waterford in Northern Oakland County. I have two females, Abby who is 1.5 year old and then Ms Lilly who is ten.
> 
> 
> Mike


Just north of you!


----------



## flykelley

RYAC said:


> I've only been to one (orion oaks dog park) in Lake Orion. I wasn't a fan, there were some wild dogs there, with owners having zero control. Since they were pit bulls we left. I don't want to judge the park off one visit, but I don't want to take the risk.


 I happen to agree with you on orion Oaks but if I remember they have several corrals, maybe someone can call and see if we can use one for a few hours one day.

Mike


----------



## RYAC

This Saturday is looking beautiful and we will be at Norman Kruse dog park in Muskegon at noon. If anyone is interested and has the free time, please PM myself or abradshaw71 for more info.


----------



## chloesmomMI

Wish I could come, but I'll have to wait until SE Michigan owners plan something. Anyone interested?


----------



## chloesmomMI

RYAC said:


> I've only been to one (orion oaks dog park) in Lake Orion. I wasn't a fan, there were some wild dogs there, with owners having zero control. Since they were pit bulls we left. I don't want to judge the park off one visit, but I don't want to take the risk.


I second your opinion of the dog park at Orion Oaks. Too many out of control dogs and too many humans indifferent to their dog's behavior. Let me do some research and see if I can find a good place for a meet up in metro D.


----------



## flykelley

Abby & Lilly in Lake Michigan at Arcadia last weekend.


Mike


----------



## RYAC

chloesmomMI said:


> I second your opinion of the dog park at Orion Oaks. Too many out of control dogs and too many humans indifferent to their dog's behavior. Let me do some research and see if I can find a good place for a meet up in metro D.


Great! Let us know, I struck out trying to find a good place.


----------



## RYAC

flykelley said:


> Abby & Lilly in Lake Michigan at Arcadia last weekend.
> 
> 
> Mike


Pure joy in their faces. Looks like it was beautiful there as well.


----------



## abradshaw71

flykelley said:


> Abby & Lilly in Lake Michigan at Arcadia last weekend.
> 
> 
> Mike


That is a beautiful area.


----------



## abradshaw71

Had a wonderful day today at Lake Michigan in Muskegon. It was so great to meet RYAC (Ryan and Sarah) and little Lucy. Josie and Lucy loved the water, the beach was perfect, the weather was phenomenal, there were lots of dogs and for the most part were all well behaved, although some of the owners needed a bit of training.  Lots of goldens at the beach spending time in the water. Here are a few pictures from our time together. Josie slept all the way home...and is still sleeping.  I think Lucy is probably doing the same on her drive back to the east side of the state. Lucy did great on her first big lake adventure and totally nailed that swimming thing. 

Thanks Ryan, Sarah, and Lucy for making the drive over! What a great day together.

Allison and Josie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry that we couldn't make it. My family was busy setting up for a fundraiser that we are having tomorrow for my niece's special needs child. Thanks for thinking of us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

It was such a blast, very fun meeting Allison and Josie! Lucy did in fact sleep the whole three hours home. It is a must do again sometime this summer.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry we had to miss it...was home coughing up lungs. :-( We'll be near there for a week in early August. Maybe a midsummer meetup?


----------



## abradshaw71

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry we had to miss it...was home coughing up lungs. :-( We'll be near there for a week in early August. Maybe a midsummer meetup?


Hope you're feeling better! Please let me know when you'll be near here in August!


----------



## Redd's Mom

Hi, new to the forum from Livonia. Our Redd Embers Frederick Diogue is 2 years old


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Welcome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Redd's Mom said:


> Hi, new to the forum from Livonia. Our Redd Embers Frederick Diogue is 2 years old


Welcome! There are lots of forum members from your area on here. Your Redd is gorgeous!


----------



## flykelley

Redd's Mom said:


> Hi, new to the forum from Livonia. Our Redd Embers Frederick Diogue is 2 years old


 Welcome, I live in Waterford. Quite a few members from this side of the state read this forum.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## GoldenLove88

Anyone live in or near Tri-City(Midland, Bay City, or Saginaw)? I am looking for new friend and playdate for Sophie


----------



## SASSYSMOM

I'm a little late to this party but would love a get together with some fellow golden lovers! This is Clark who is 9 months. I am in the New Baltimore/Chesterfield area.


----------



## abradshaw71

GoldenLove88 said:


> Anyone live in or near Tri-City(Midland, Bay City, or Saginaw)? I am looking for new friend and playdate for Sophie


I'm in Grand Rapids. I think most of the Michigan members are in the Detroit area.


----------



## abradshaw71

SASSYSMOM said:


> I'm a little late to this party but would love a get together with some fellow golden lovers! This is Clark who is 9 months. I am in the New Baltimore/Chesterfield area.


Clark is adorable. I love his name! Hopefully some of the Detroit area people will respond. Lots of them on here.


----------



## RYAC

Clark is Lucy's full brother  Would love some more people to respond and have fall get together/playdate. All us SE Michiganders that is...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Royal Oak here.


----------



## abradshaw71

RYAC said:


> Clark is Lucy's full brother  Would love some more people to respond and have fall get together/playdate. All ifs SE Michiganders.


No wonder Clark is so handsome.  Either Lucy should have been named Lois, or Clark should have been named Linus.  Would love to see a picture of the two of them together.


----------



## flykelley

Im in Waterford, always up for a playdate in the Detroit area. I have Abby and Ms Lilly.


Mike


----------



## RYAC

flykelley said:


> Im in Waterford, always up for a playdate in the Detroit area. I have Abby and Ms Lilly.
> 
> 
> Mike


My wife, Lucy, and I are in Clarkston. We should have them get together sometime.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley and I would love that!


----------



## flykelley

RYAC said:


> My wife, Lucy, and I are in Clarkston. We should have them get together sometime.


 Hi Ryan
That would be great, my girls always need to burn some energy! Abby is just over 2 years old now and Ms Lilly the old lady is ten. I have to limit Lillys running as she has bad hips and will play till she drops.


Mike


----------



## flykelley

fozziesmom said:


> Brinkley and I would love that!


Lets set up a play date in the next couple of weeks. Anybody from the area is welcomed to attend. Orion Oaks dog park has three different areas for lack of a better word. I don't as a rule go to a dog park but if we could get them to let us have one area
for just Goldens that would be great. If not we need a place to meet.


Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## RYAC

There is a Junior High near me that has two fully enclosed baseball fields we take Lucy to. They are almost always empty. That could be an option.


----------



## flykelley

RYAC said:


> There is a Junior High near me that has two fully enclosed baseball fields we take Lucy to. They are almost always empty. That could be an option.


hi Ryac, I like that is it on Waldon rd?

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, where is it?


----------



## RYAC

Yes it's the one on Waldon just east of M15. 6595 Waldon Rd, Clarkston, MI 48346


----------



## flykelley

Ok Gang 
Is one day next weekend to soon to plan this? I am open either day if we can get some people and dogs together for a meet and greet!


Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I would not be able to make it on Saturday, but don't let it stop you if that's what everyone decides.


----------



## flykelley

fozziesmom said:


> I would not be able to make it on Saturday, but don't let it stop you if that's what everyone decides.


Sunday works for me, or we can plan it further out. Nice location right of of I-75.


Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

flykelley said:


> Sunday works for me, or we can plan it further out. Nice location right of of I-75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Is that 75 and Sashabaw?


----------



## flykelley

fozziesmom said:


> Is that 75 and Sashabaw?


Yes you can get off at Sahabaw or M-15

Mike


----------



## chloesmomMI

Chloe and I are interested. We live in Sylvan Lake, just slightly west of Pontiac.


----------



## flykelley

Ok Gang
Let's shoot for next Sunday Oct 19th 1:00 pm weather permitting. Please RSVP on this page if you plan on attending. Ms Abby & Ms Lilly will see you there.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Ok Gang
Let's shoot for next Sunday Oct 19th 1:00 pm weather permitting. Please RSVP on this page if you plan on attending. Ms Abby & Ms Lilly will see you there.

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok we will be there.


----------



## NikB8

SASSYSMOM said:


> I'm a little late to this party but would love a get together with some fellow golden lovers! This is Clark who is 9 months. I am in the New Baltimore/Chesterfield area.




I'm in Chesterfield!!


----------



## NikB8

flykelley said:


> Ok Gang
> Let's shoot for next Sunday Oct 19th 1:00 pm weather permitting. Please RSVP on this page if you plan on attending. Ms Abby & Ms Lilly will see you there.
> 
> Mike




I'll check with the bf to see if we have anything going on Sunday.. let you know later in the week- would love to meet up with everyone


----------



## flykelley

NikB8 said:


> I'm in Chesterfield!!


Clark is a good looking boy, hope you guys can make it. 


Mike


----------



## flykelley

Hi Gang
The Jr High is at 6595 Waldon Rd, Clarkston, MI 48346 
https://www.google.com/maps/search/...?sa=X&ei=rgk8VMSVLYXlsASYu4LoAQ&ved=0CKABELYD
Please make sure you bring poop bags and water for your dogs. I have also posted a invite on Asoro's Goldens FB since my Abby came from there. Looks like we will have several from that group as well attending the event.


----------



## flykelley

Here is a picture of the two ballparks that are fenced in.


----------



## SASSYSMOM

It's fenced in all the way around? It's like an hour away from me but I would like to come. The other issue is Clark is not neutered yet. He's played with Gunnar his brother and a couple other dogs with no issues but I still worry that his testosterone may get the best of him lol. I will let Gunnar's mom know too.


----------



## flykelley

SASSYSMOM said:


> It's fenced in all the way around? It's like an hour away from me but I would like to come. The other issue is Clark is not neutered yet. He's played with Gunnar his brother and a couple other dogs with no issues but I still worry that his testosterone may get the best of him lol. I will let Gunnar's mom know too.


Hi Sassys Mom
Yes it is fenced in all the way around. Both my girls are spayed so no worry for me and of course everybody will be keeping a eye on everybody's Goldens. If someone is bringing a female who is spayed yet they will need to be aware of the other dogs, really don't think it will be a big issue.


Mike


----------



## SASSYSMOM

Who's all coming on Sunday? 1:00 correct?


----------



## flykelley

I'll be there with my two, it appears that there will be around six Asoro's Goldens there as well. I posted on Asoro's FB page and have gotten a good response.

Mike


----------



## RYAC

Lucy and I will be there!


----------



## SASSYSMOM

OK I'm pretty sure Clark and I and my 2 legged kids will be there. I think Gunnar who is Clark and Lucy's brother will be there too!


----------



## NikB8

We're planning on going


----------



## SASSYSMOM

Yes Clark will be there and his brother (and Lucy's) is coming too! His name is Gunnar.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Gang
Between the crew on this site and the four of five owners form Asoro's we should have a great turnout. Looking forward to seeing all these Goldens in one place! of course my two will probably act up.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh it's guaranteed that Brinkley will be his crazy 15-month old self!


----------



## flykelley

fozziesmom said:


> Oh it's guaranteed that Brinkley will be his crazy 15-month old self!


Hopefully the dogs will run off some pent up energy! Dress warm it appears it will be cool tomorrow. 

Mike, Abby Ms Lilly


----------



## flykelley

NikB8 said:


> We're planning on going


Hope you guys can make it, right now it looks like around 12-20 Goldens.

Mike


----------



## SASSYSMOM

Wow that's a lot of goldenness! I'm not sure Clark is going to know what to do lol. He's only had one on one playdates and only a few of those  I hope he plays nice


----------



## flykelley

It was a good day in Golden land for those of us in the D! Good turn out for a play date. Hope everyone enjoyed it as much as myself ,Abby and the old lady Ms Lilly did.



Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It was a lot of fun. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

And Miss Lily is the sweetest girl ever!(Abby too!)


----------



## SASSYSMOM

Yes thanks for organizing! It was great seeing so many goldens in one place. Glad Clark behaved and I got a nice pic of him and his sister Lucy and brother Gunnar.


----------



## flykelley

fozziesmom said:


> And Miss Lily is the sweetest girl ever!(Abby too!)


I love that old lady more everyday! Abby can keep me busy, Ms Lilly just wants love.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

SASSYSMOM said:


> Yes thanks for organizing! It was great seeing so many goldens in one place. Glad Clark behaved and I got a nice pic of him and his sister Lucy and brother Gunnar.


Great pictures of the three litter mates.

Mike


----------



## RYAC

Yesterday was an absolute blast! Mike, thank you for organizing all of it! Lucy was a little anti-social, but I think she still had a good time. She is so used to training and fetch in that field, so I think that may have had something to do with it.

Abby and Lily are the sweetest girls! Lily is such a lover and Abby is a ball (no pun intended) of fun and energy. You have the best of both worlds.


----------



## NikB8

We had a great time! Thanks for getting it together- would love to do it again! Just a few pics from the fun and then sleepy Molson afterwards haha.


----------



## RYAC

NikB8 said:


> We had a great time! Thanks for getting it together- would love to do it again! Just a few pics from the fun and then sleepy Molson afterwards haha.


The last picture is a satisfied pup! It was nice meeting Molson, he is a sweet boy.


----------



## abradshaw71

Looks like a wonderful day! So glad all of you could get together. Hoping Josie and I can join you...maybe next spring!


----------



## flykelley

NikB8 said:


> We had a great time! Thanks for getting it together- would love to do it again! Just a few pics from the fun and then sleepy Molson afterwards haha.


The last picture tells it all!

Mike


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

*Wow I missed this*

Wow I just saw this thread for the first time, I would not have been able to make the date anyhow due to a jury duty issue. Please let me know the next time someone plans one of these, I would certainly like to attend, Diesel sure could use a play date. 

:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun seeing so many beautiful Goldens in one place, looks like everyone had a great time. 

Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## chloesmomMI

So sorry I missed it. I'll keep my eye out for another gathering. Is anyone keeping email addresses for future meet ups?

Karen in Northern Oakland county


----------



## CStrong73

I take a break from the site for a couple of months, and of course that is when a MI meet-up happens. LOL! Rocket is so sad that he missed it!
I will have to make sure I check in more often in the future so we don't miss another one.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I thought of you, too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley

Next one will be in 2015!

Mike


----------



## Loukia

Comet and I would love to join you all in 2015!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Mike, I'll be in charge of petting Abby!?


----------



## GoldenLove88

Please host the next event somewhere in Mid-Michigan like Lansing so that other Goldens from mid north and west side can meet half way. I am from tri-cities!


----------



## flykelley

fozziesmom said:


> Mike, I'll be in charge of petting Abby!?


Abby always likes petting!

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She is a sweet girl!


----------



## Scuba Steve

I'm located in the Kalamazoo area, and would love a meet up.


----------



## flykelley

Scuba Steve said:


> I'm located in the Kalamazoo area, and would love a meet up.


Welcome to the group Steve!

Mike, Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## abradshaw71

Scuba Steve said:


> I'm located in the Kalamazoo area, and would love a meet up.


Yay! Another West Michigander.  I'm in Grand Rapids. The majority of those in Michigan seem to be on the east side. Welcome to the group. Would love to see some pictures of your golden.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Thanks for the welcome! I'll try to get some pictures of Shelby up here in the next few days.


----------



## Loukia

Can anyone recommend a good dog park in the metro Detroit area? I could look them up, but I'm looking for insight regarding pros/cons, etc. I've never been to a dog park and don't really know what to look for or expect.


----------



## flykelley

Loukia said:


> Can anyone recommend a good dog park in the metro Detroit area? I could look them up, but I'm looking for insight regarding pros/cons, etc. I've never been to a dog park and don't really know what to look for or expect.


 There is no such thing in my eyes. To many owners that don't watch their dog. Seen to many dogfights at dog parks, hence the reason I don't go. Try to find a school with a enclosed baseball field, your dog can run free and you controlled what other dogs are in there with you.


Mike


----------



## Loukia

Thanks, Mike! 

I've often wondered about dog parks... and with a 6 month old puppy who doesn't have good recall yet, I've always been too worried to go. Your post basically answers that my fears ring true. It's like those parents who let their kids run wild and ruin it for everyone else.

I was hoping that I might be able to find a quiet one and go during the week when no one is there... but I'm guessing there is no such day or time. Most of the schools in my area have "no dog" signs. But, I'm going to start paying closer attention to the baseball fields. 

Since my neighborhood doesn't allow fencing, unless I were to build an in-ground pool, I'll have to stick with my 60 ft. long leash for now. It works pretty well for fetch, but I would just love to let Comet run wild!

Thanks for your thoughts! I appreciate it.


----------



## Duke2014

Any other Yoopers?


----------



## flykelley

Loukia said:


> Thanks, Mike!
> 
> I've often wondered about dog parks... and with a 6 month old puppy who doesn't have good recall yet, I've always been too worried to go. Your post basically answers that my fears ring true. It's like those parents who let their kids run wild and ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> I was hoping that I might be able to find a quiet one and go during the week when no one is there... but I'm guessing there is no such day or time. Most of the schools in my area have "no dog" signs. But, I'm going to start paying closer attention to the baseball fields.
> 
> Since my neighborhood doesn't allow fencing, unless I were to build an in-ground pool, I'll have to stick with my 60 ft. long leash for now. It works pretty well for fetch, but I would just love to let Comet run wild!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts! I appreciate it.


the dog park in Lake Orion has three sections, you can go to one of the sections that other owners aren't using but that doesn't mean someone else won't come into that same area. Where do you live?


Mike


----------



## vleffingwell

I'm from the UP, live near Mt Pleasant now but I go to the UP a ton! I work in Cedar Springs, have three goldens... actually 12 at the moment but the adults would love a play date! I just found out that TNT training center in Midland is putting in a pool for dock diving! So excited, my two goldens love dock diving!


----------



## Steadfast

I live in Elkhart Indiana which is right on the Michigan Line. Stryker would love a play date.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm from a suburb of Detroit. Took my two to a school today that doesn't use their field. All fenced in and a lot of room to run. Check out the thread that says, "Show me your Goldens in the snow." I put my pictures from today in there.


----------



## SASSYSMOM

Where abouts? I am in Detroit suburbs too. I checked one by me but of course there are signs saying "no pets" Guess I need to go around checking out more


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

We are in Allen Park. Lots of parks have no dog signs in them but most police look the other way in the winter. I bring plenty of bags to pick up after my kids. They both are liscenced in my city although the place we go to now is in Southgate. The school is used but not the fields behind it.


----------



## GoldenLove88

vleffingwell said:


> I'm from the UP, live near Mt Pleasant now but I go to the UP a ton! I work in Cedar Springs, have three goldens... actually 12 at the moment but the adults would love a play date! I just found out that TNT training center in Midland is putting in a pool for dock diving! So excited, my two goldens love dock diving!


What!? I didn't know that TNT Dog center is adding a pool for dock diving. When will that be available and I would love to take my 6 month old golden to learn how to swim and be a dock jumper!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Loukia said:


> Can anyone recommend a good dog park in the metro Detroit area? I could look them up, but I'm looking for insight regarding pros/cons, etc. I've never been to a dog park and don't really know what to look for or expect.


Mike,

I haven't found a decent one yet, but I do frequent Metro-beach (I think it's now call Lake St. Clair Metropark) and use a long line for Diesel, if knowone is around I just let him rip. Plenty of open area, in the summer you can also let your pup swim. Trails in the nature center area, or walk out to the point (about 3 miles).

Tom


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's a good idea! We may have to try that this summer!


----------



## SASSYSMOM

I didn't think dogs were allowed in metro beach (allow it's been along time since I have tried)? esp on the beach? I know long ago I went to a dog park in Oakland County. Orion Oaks (has swimming) or there is Lyon Oaks. But for me the whole dog park thing makes me nervous.


----------



## NikB8

I took Molson to a school on 23 mile in Chesterfield just west of Gratiot. Huge fenced in area.. so nice when he needs that extra exercise of running long distance for the ball that we can't give him in our yard. I didn't see a sign that said no pets and no one was around so it was nice. 

With the snow we just got... I felt bad for Molson trekking through the drifts on the patio to go potty so I clear this nice path.. I look outside... he's bounding through the drifts like a bunny right next to the path I cleared for him. Lol! Hope everyone's Goldens are enjoying the snow as much as Mr. Molson


----------



## SASSYSMOM

What school? That's in my area. I checked a park by me Pollard park but it said no pets. They just fenced around baseball diamonds right in my sub but there are 2 spot that are not fenced but would probably be ok.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

SASSYSMOM said:


> I didn't think dogs were allowed in metro beach (allow it's been along time since I have tried)? esp on the beach? I know long ago I went to a dog park in Oakland County. Orion Oaks (has swimming) or there is Lyon Oaks. But for me the whole dog park thing makes me nervous.


I'm not exactly sure when the Metro-Parks began allowing dogs, but yes all of the parks as far as I know now allow them, including Stoney Creek and Kensington. Metro actually has a "dog beach" east of the main beach, but it's usually nasty, filled with reeds and loose seaweed, I take Diesel on the main beach area by the sail-boat launch and out to the point where he can dive into deeper water. It's very dog friendly, they even have bags and cans for waste.


----------

